# Buy Daiwa Spare Parts?



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Out on a charter last weekend I was adjusting the cast control cap on my Daiwa Saltist 30TH and managed to spin it so hard it fell off and went to the bottom of the ocean. I have been trying to find somewhere onlike where I can buy a replacement but so far cant find anything. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Call Daiwa Australia. They are in Brookvale in Sydney


----------



## lampukameister (Mar 7, 2008)

most daiwa resellers/tackle strores should be able to help you out. For example -The Compleat Angler in melbourne has gotten daiwa spares for me in the past and they also do mail order. can;t see why your local tackle store could not order it in for you.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Gatesy said:


> Paulo
> 
> *I have one for you*
> 
> ...


Holy Crap Gatesy..... youre amazing. Last time I had a daiwa question you called them for me as well and had an answer straight up. When I eventually cross paths with you I expect Ill be buying a lot of beer. Thanks mate. Now I need a new Porsche 911 Targa.... can you make a couple of calls?
Also interested in the cost of your service for the certate. Thinking of sending my 3500 down there as a couple of tackle shops said they wont touch it cos its Jap.
PM on the way


----------



## Big O (Jan 6, 2006)

Dear all,

I am currently looking for a spare spool for a Daiwa Triforce-Z 153-A.

My local tackle shop called Daiwa Australia. They couldn't help.

Enquiries are now being made overseas.

Any other suggestions would bev appreciated.

Regards,

Big O


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Paulo,
if Gatesy's one doesn't fit, you can find one about 500m off the beach at Balmoral  
it seems to be a common complaint


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

Good to see that the crisis has been averted!

Just a general comment, I've found the service of Daiwa Aust to be the best of any company I've ever dealt with. They did such a good job with my sol last year I sent my other one in for an annual service, as the back of a kayak is a tough place for a reel. It took them a couple of weeks because everyone had the same idea, but they serviced the reel, changed all the bearings and 3 of the gears for no charge (including shipping it back to me).


----------

